
What does 'showdead' on my profile page do? - danw

======
dfranke
It lets you continue to see articles/comments that Paul kills. Dupes, spam,
etc.

~~~
pg
It's not only me who kills them. There are a bunch of people (mostly founders
of startups we've funded) who have editor auth. 90% of dupes and spams are
dead before I see them.

Editors can also fix typos and replace linkjacks with the url of the original
article.

~~~
notabel
OT: What is policy (or general understanding) regarding near-dupes, i.e.
submissions of different articles that all cover the same material?

(I seem to be fixating on this today--it's the metaweb/freebase thing.)

~~~
danielha
Submissions on articles that cover the same content should be fair game. The
voting of the community should decide which article is worth reading.

------
danielha
Try it out. Then report back here and let us know. ;)

~~~
jwecker
I tried it and it reset my karma.

~~~
jwecker
luckily though my karma is actually a formula- [danielha - rand(10,50)]

~~~
danielha
har har. :)

